# MPEG2 verkleinern



## yahooooo (4. Dezember 2004)

Moin!

Hab hier ein paar MPEG2-Videos (VBR) vorliegen, die leider etwas zu groß für eine DVD sind. Ich habe bei der Fernsehsendung, die ich gerade mitgeschnitten habe, wohl noch nicht die richtigen Bitraten-Einstellungen rausgetüftelt. 

Die Dateien würde ich jetzt gern möglichst schnell etwas verkleinern, will sagen: Bitrate von Video und ggf. Audio verringern. Wie stelle ich das an? Gibt es elegantere (= sehr viel schnellere) Lösungen als den Krams mit TMPGEnc neu zu encoden?






ps: Klar hab ich gerade schon die Forums-Suche und auch Google bemüht. Aber sucht mal nach MPEG2 und Bitrate...das bricht nicht wirklich was...


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2004)

Wenn es nicht allzuviel grösser ist, könntest Du Video und Ton trennen und dann die Audiospur neu encodieren. Sprich mit kleinerer Bitrate. Frage ist natürlich welche Bitrate Dein Audio hat. Dies geht recht fix und sogar mit TMPEGEnc.


----------



## yahooooo (6. Dezember 2004)

Naja...sind halt 5,7 GB. Da glaub ich nicht, dass da ne modifizierte Audiospur reicht. Naja...muss ichs halt mal neu machen.


----------



## kasper (6. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst das Video ja auch mit TMPGEnc in 2 Teilen aufteilen.


----------



## yahooooo (6. Dezember 2004)

Schon, aber ich würds halt gern auf einem Rohling unterbringen. Aber es geht mir ja auch nicht nur um diesen einen Film. Es müsste doch irgendwie möglich sein, die Bitrate von vorhandenem Bildmaterial runterzusetzen, ohne dafür so viel Zeit wie beim kompletten Neukodieren verschwenden zu müssen, oder? Schön wärs jedenfalls.


----------



## 27b-6 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hach, was wäre das schön!

Aber ich wüßte nicht wie man die Bitrate runtersetzen könnte ohne neu zu enkodieren.
Die Bitrate ist ausschlaggebend für die Qualität des Materials, werden deswegen vor dem Enkodieren bestimmt.


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt den Bitrate-Viewer. Als Vollversion soll man dort die Bitrate reduzieren können ohne neu zu codieren!


----------



## 27b-6 (7. Dezember 2004)

Moin!


			
				goela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als Vollversion soll man dort die Bitrate reduzieren können *ohne neu zu codieren!*


 Hast Du evtl. noch einige technische Erläuterungen. 
 Ich kann mir nämlich nicht erklären wie das funktionieren könnte.

 Bis denne!


----------



## goela (7. Dezember 2004)

> Ich kann mir nämlich nicht erklären wie das funktionieren könnte.


Leider nein! Aber wenn Du schon mal mit DVDShrink eine (legale) Sicherheitskopie gezogen hast, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass DVDShrink verflucht schnell ist. Ich vermute, dass es dort ebenfalls so ähnlich realisiert ist. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Muss mal recherchieren!


----------

